# Horrorfilmeffekt: Hintergrund verschiebt sich



## Lemieux66 (28. Juli 2002)

Wie bekommt man diesen Effekt hin, dass sich der Hintergrund verzehrt, während Vordergrund normal bleibt. Der Hintergrund kommt einem irgendwie entgegen. (wird oft in Horrorfilmen angewandt, oder z.B. auch in Herr der Ringe, als Frodo auf der Straße im Auenland steht und einen herannahenden Ringgeist spürt)

Weiß jemand was ich meine und das bewerkstellige ?


----------



## Slaya (28. Juli 2002)

Also mir würden da spontan nur zwei Layer einfallen!
Die Person drehst du normal und dann nochmal den Hintergrund bei dem du dann reinzoomst.


----------



## Kellerkind (30. Juli 2002)

*versuch es doch...*

versuch es mal so:
Linsenverzerrung...keyframes akt. ...1 Keyfr. auf Verzerrung 0
den 2ten Keyfr. auf  z.B. -35 oder
das gleiche mit Wölben probieren
viel spass.  ;-]

melde ob es  das war, was du wolltest,,etc.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (3. August 2002)

Du musst 2 separate Videos haben und übereinander legen, mit Masken versehen und das eine verzerren. Ist ne Heidenarbeit und nur mit Programmen wie After Effects von Adobe oder Combustion von Discreet zu bewerkstelligen.


----------



## MoMo (3. August 2002)

...oder Bluescreen. So hab's ich nämlich für meinen Film gemacht .


----------



## Lemieux66 (3. August 2002)

Danke an alle. Aber postet ruhig noch weiter.


----------



## zg peripherals (4. August 2002)

würde ich direkt so drehen, ist am besten. also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, soll der hintergrund auf dich zukommen, bzw. sich entfernen. ist eigentlich ganz simple, wenn er nicht verzerren soll: du filmst deinen schauspieler mit dem hintergrund, also alles in einem. dann bewegst du die kamera gerade auf ihn zu, zoomst dabei gleichmäßig weg von ihm. also so, das er quasi genau gleichgross bleibt, der hintergrund sich aber verändert. sollte klappen, ist halt ne einstellungssache. viel arbeit, aber es lohnt sich. probiers aus!!! sonst würde ich nur ne bluebox emüfehlen!

zg


----------



## BubiBohnensack (4. August 2002)

Der Effekt wurde erstmals von Alfred Hitchcock 1960 eingesetzt und wurde auch prompt mit Auszeichnungen belohnt.
Es basiert eben auf der Bewegung der Kamera mit gleichzeitigem Zoom auf den Vordergrund als Focus.

Kamera ----> Person     Hintergrund
Zoom   <---- Person     Hintergrund

oder andersherum.

Diese Technik funktioniert allerdings nur mit Rollstativen oder einem schnellen Bully, da innerhalb von bsw.1 sek 2m zurückgelegt werden müssen.
Auch der Zoom der Kamera muss schnell und genau funktionieren, was eigentlich nur bei hochqualitativen Kameras der Fall ist.

Aber die Idee von zg ist gut, da wäre ich jetzt nicht drauf gekommen.


----------



## Finnbar (10. April 2003)

*Genau*

Das stimmt, später hat Steven Spielberg den gleichen Effect für den Weißen Hai benuzt und hat ihn perfektioniert.
A.H. fand das nicht besonders gut.


----------



## El_Schubi (11. April 2003)

doch dieser effekt ist eigentlich ganz lustig, ich hab das mit einem freund auch schonmal gemacht. wir sind in einer sandgrube gefahren, einer ist mit ca. 30 gefahren, und der andere saß auf der beifahrersitz lehne und hat aus der dachklappe gefilmt. wir haben das ganze mit einer xl1s gemacht, da reicht die steuerbarkeit des zooms aus. ist eigentlich ziemlich perfekt gewordern 

edit: uaah, wie alt is der thread eigentlich... :-(


----------



## goela (11. April 2003)

Alt!


----------



## brecht (11. April 2003)

und dennoch sehr lehrreich -


----------



## Lemieux66 (11. April 2003)

Zuletzt hab ich den Effekt übrigens in "Road to Perdition" gesehen, einem sehr ästhetischen Film.

P.S.: Hab mich auch sehr gewundert, dass in meiner Mailbox eine Mail mit dem Hinweis jemand hätte auf diesen Thread geantwortet ankam.


----------

